# Cryos vs ESB



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I'm deciding whether to get treatment in Ireland (expensive, lots of tests etc and might not be seen b4 xmas) or Reprofit (cheaper and can fit me in this cycle!) for natural IUI.

I would like a non anon donor and have chosen a couple in Cryos DK and NY, I'm a little reluctant to sign up to ESB before getting good advice about them and I see a lot of ladies on this board use them.

I have a gorgeous blonde blue-eyed 2 yr old (conceived naturally) and am thinking I would like to choose a donor with similar attributes so the siblings look similar. 

So Cryos or ESB for Reprofit?and what are the costs likely to be for open donor shipping.

Wishing you all luck with your journeys!

Estella xx

PS anyone over in Reprofit around the 19th Nov??


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Estella

I faced the same dilemma as you - almost a year today to the day - and decided not to wait for expensive treatment in Ireland with anonymous donors and instead imported from ESB to Reprofit.  I also gave up on IUIs as I was never convinced of the timing being right and decided no more messing and straight to IVF.  The best decision I ever made...

The IVf worked first time and I have the most beautiful son who is three months old today.  

I was very happy with ESB - I paid the €100 for unlimited access to information for three months to make my choice and I believe there are even more open donors available now  ... I have also heard good reports about Zytex.  What swung it for me with ESB was not only the baby photo but the voice recording.  That was what did it for me.  Everyone is different though.

Only one little point to consider... I used my VISA card to pay and it came up as EUROPEAN SPERM BANK so if you're going low key, you might want to mention to them to use ESB  .  I dont remember paying that much for shipping but its all a bit of a blur now..

All the best
Maya


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Maya,

Thanks for your post, I'm currently looking at K*lkenny (don't know if we're allowed to say...sorry if I'm out of line here) and with all the costs it's coming in at about 2,700 for 1 IUI (they do use open donors) but there's additional non- negotiable costs like counselling etc. 

I'm working out costs and it's about half the price for me (and my little one) to fly to reprofit using imported DS. Congrats on your beautiful son, are you thinking of TTC again. Would love to find out more about how you got there etc. am a bit apprehensive about travelling with my dd but there are good flights to bratislava from dublin and a regular train up to brno from there...did you take this route or did you fly -STN-BRN? It's all a bit daunting!! Looks like the success rates at reprofit are good though!!!  My dd was born a couple of yrs ago and I had no probs (luckily) conceiving naturally so reckon DIUI is the way forward for me!

Cem would be great if we were there at the same time, I will defo let you know, expecting AF around the 8/9 and will work it from there, normally have a good 28 day cycle and Stepan told me to arrive on day 12,13.... I believe a glass of wine will calm our nerves if we are there together!! 

All the best,

Estella xx


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Estella - would love to go again but dont think it will be possible ... If a 'parenting partner' suddenly appeared, I would jump at the chance ... I have a SMC friend here in Ireland who is thinking of going again though, possibly to reprofit ... PM me if you are interested in contacting her    She has a little person approx 2 years old...


Maya


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Maya,

I would be interested, I'm figuring out where the PM button is at the moment!

For Reprofit did you have to use a notary? They have sent me forms on this and they look a bit complicated...
Anyone any experience on this??

Es xx


----------

